

Tumblr and SEO: A Case Study in Rapid Response. - daveambrose
http://seokeywordsnews.net/2008/05/22/tumblr-and-seo-a-case-study-in-rapid-response/

======
merrick33
Kudos, they used a 301 redirect from old URL's to new URL's.

[http://blog.merricklozano.com/post/35818832/tumblr-is-now-
se...](http://blog.merricklozano.com/post/35818832/tumblr-is-now-seo-friendly)

~~~
daveambrose
It was even more impressive to see the rate at which they responded to issues
raised, i.e. [http://datainsightsideas.com/post/35695346/tumblr-why-
cant-y...](http://datainsightsideas.com/post/35695346/tumblr-why-cant-you-
embrace-search-engines) (Tracks the entire day's events).

